# Insulation question



## davebrien (6 Dec 2011)

I insulated the attic myself two years ago and not doing it correctly ended up with a damp attic. I solved this problem.  I got quote for injecting the Walls and bringing the attic up to spec as he said at a cost 1850 euro.

He is going to sort the attic and add one more - taking out the beading cost the cost for the is 500 plus.  Given that the stuff that's there got wet should I clear it out and get new stuff layer. Does wetting it affect it?

Thanks.


----------



## davebrien (6 Dec 2011)

Sorry posted the original using an Ipad.  

To make the question more clear - I have received grant approval to get house walls injected with bead - the attic also needs to be done.  Given the existing attic insulation had previously gotten wet - should I remove this and get new insulation installed?

does it lose effectiveness after gettting wet?

thanks,


----------



## Jazz01 (6 Dec 2011)

Hi Dave,

The two posts are a bit confusing... or maybe it's just me this morning...  

So your attic insulation is now damp - what type of insulation is this & what is the depth of it? From my understanding if it's the rollout type (rock wool/fibreglass/etc) - then once this gets wet, it does affect the insulation properties. 



> _taking out the beading cost the cost for the is 500 plus.  Given that  the stuff that's there got wet should I clear it out and get new stuff  layer. Does wetting it affect it?_


Re the cavity wall bead - did you do this yourself ? How do you know that this is damp? 

Finally, get at least 3 quotations for this work.. If you post your location, then there will be loads on people on AAM who would recommend a company...


----------



## RMCF (6 Dec 2011)

Can't offer any advice on this subject, but I won't be buying an iPad !


----------



## davebrien (6 Dec 2011)

The are two layers of fibreglass layed on top of each other this got damp but has subsequently dried out.

The beading has not yet been installed - the quote of 1800 includes completing the beading and adding an extra layer of fibre glass in attic everything basically required to be compliant with the grant.


----------



## davebrien (6 Dec 2011)

sorry locations the midlands - thankx


----------



## Jazz01 (6 Dec 2011)

Hi Dave, I'm not an expert, so just an opinion.... from what I've read there could be potential issues with mould in the insulation if was wet, and now "dried" out... the drying part is open to discussion as how "dry" is dry... 

Adding a new layer of insulation over the previous layer may mask the mould growth (if one does show up)... how long for and how "wet" was the old insulation? How was it dried? This insulation isn't that expensive, so if you are in a position to take up the old one & fully replace, I would opt for that... 

Anyone on AAM living in the midlands that could recommend a company to do beading / attic insulation?


----------



## davebrien (6 Dec 2011)

Hi Jazz

yes the insulation which I layed I ran it up to the sides cutting off the air circulation - it unfortunately created a green house effect - it was during spell 09 and there were weeks without any air circualtion -  it would have dried completely but obviously was wet for some weeks if not months - it looks clear now but I suppose at 500 euro as a part of the overall house insulation price as you suggest it might be best to get it taken out and new stuff put in.

thanks for your help.

Cheers


----------



## Jazz01 (6 Dec 2011)

Good luck with things... hope all works out ok for you... Got the insulation done (and a new oil burner) in my place a few years back & never looked back - huge difference... 

Hopefully a few recommendations make it to this thread, if not, then try opening a new thread under "recommendations"...


----------



## lowCO2design (6 Dec 2011)

Dave,
 remove the damp insulation, presuming its mineral wool you may be able to dry it out in a garage or something and possibly reuse it

but explain why it go wet in the first place? 
was it a lack of ventilation or a leak?
 and what will be done this time to avoid a repeat?


----------



## Leo (6 Dec 2011)

Please edit the title of your thread to be more meaningful.


----------



## davebrien (7 Dec 2011)

*should old insulation be replaced?*

I created the damp attic by insulation over the vents - it got to the stage where the felt roof was drippping down and had saturated the fibreglass insulation.  That said there is pretty intense heat there so I have no doubt the insulation is now dry.  I had a look there yesterday evening and could see no mould anywhere.  the ventilation problem has also been solved.

thanks,

DB


----------

